# Do active warrants show up on checkr?



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

I've heard that uber now monitors drivers in real time. Does this mean that an active warrant can be detected?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

You have to consent for them to be able to run a background


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Yes but do active warrants show up on the background report?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Featured thread


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Great picture hlove79 
Careful, a few of these guys here can be creepy. 
I'll look out for you

I don't know the answer to your question. 
But I like i this room now.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Just curious to know.



Cableguynoe said:


> Great picture hlove79
> Careful, a few of these guys here can be creepy.
> I'll look out for you
> 
> ...


Lol ty.

I was reading that checkr and uber are paired up with a company called Apriss, which offers real time patrol and monitoring of drivers.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> I've heard that uber now monitors drivers in real time. Does this mean that an active warrant can be detected?


Is this a hypothetical question or do you have active warrants? If so, felony, misdemeanor, traffic, criminal? Details please.

On a side note my commercial insurance carrier not only inquires driving records, but also background checks. Since James River has an insurable interest in every driver I'm sure that they run license checks constantly.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Is this a hypothetical question or do you have active warrants? If so, felony, misdemeanor, traffic, criminal? Details please.
> 
> On a side note my commercial insurance carrier not only inquires driving records, but also background checks. Since James River has an insurable interest in every driver I'm sure that they run license checks constantly.


No I do not have any active warrants. Lol


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> No I do not have any active warrants. Lol


So you're saying that there's no chance of seeing you on Live PD next week? Now on a double side note, how the hell did you guys beat Georgia in the Sugar Bowl last Tuesday? That was awesome. You guys beat a really good team. I was so hoping that Texas would have come to the Fiesta Bowl instead. UT travels great and their alumni always spend a ton of money.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Back off SEAL Team 5

I found her first


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Just curious to know.
> 
> Lol ty.


I see that you met our resident Casanova. Don't get too attached because the line of women is very long with this one. JK Cableguynoe is awesome.



Cableguynoe said:


> Back off SEAL Team 5
> 
> I found her first


You have nothing to worry about. Lissetti has me so constantly flustered that I'm still trying to explain to my wife how the hell I get so excited reading a few posts on an Internet driver's forum.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Lmao



SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that there's no chance of seeing you on Live PD next week? Now on a double side note, how the hell did you guys beat Georgia in the Sugar Bowl last Tuesday? That was awesome. You guys beat a really good team. I was so hoping that Texas would have come to the Fiesta Bowl instead. UT travels great and their alumni always spend a ton of money.


Because we didnt suck last Tuesday lol


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Sup girl, they probably do when the check is run. it includes county on there.

You have any nice tattoos?


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

dirtylee said:


> Sup girl, they probably do when the check is run. it includes county on there.
> 
> You have any nice tattoos?


Well, I have a nice little "dot". That's as far as I got.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

My active warrants don’t show up.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Well, I have a nice little "dot". That's as far as I got.


next time ur in dallas, hmu & we can get you more than a "dot"


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn Lee you dirty!


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> My active warrants don't show up.


Somehow I dont believe you lol


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Back off SEAL Team 5
> 
> I found her first


Careful big boy....

Lissetti could get jealous...

She's a Texas girl...

And they can get pistol HOT...!!!

Trust the monkey on this one...

I have an EX in Texas...8>)

I found mine in the Grove...8>O

Rakos


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Rakos said:


> Careful big boy....
> 
> Lissetti could get jealous...
> 
> ...


At 40 years old I am really enjoying this.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Hey Seal, don’t let Suze Catch you flirting, it’ll cost you a freight train full of chocolates, the expensive kind. lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> At 40 years old I am really enjoying this.


I was also born in 79.

Just sayin


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> I was also born in 79.
> 
> Just sayin


And in what year was your wife born?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

Z129 said:


> And in what year was your wife born?


Can't hold us from that decade to the same standard today...respect our culture


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

**leg humpers**


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Z129 said:


> And in what year was your wife born?












REPORTED!


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Hey Seal, don't let Suze Catch you flirting, it'll cost you a freight train full of chocolates, the expensive kind. lol.


Suze's not the one I'm afraid of to catch me flirting. It's my wife. She is a better shot then I am.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> Yes but do active warrants show up on the background report?


That's a serious question for a criminal attorney


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> That's a serious question for a criminal attorney


Active warrants are public record. If you know where and how to look you can find out a lot about the public.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I was also born in 79.
> 
> Just sayin


My wife has you beat...

She has the best bday date...

1-1-69...for real...just turned 50...8>)

And a might pretty 50 at that...8>)

Rakos


----------



## TBone (Jan 19, 2015)

You guys are funny. Couple posts up and she admits shes a crazy stalker. You guys can pick em


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

TBone said:


> You guys are funny. Couple posts up and she admits shes a crazy stalker. You guys can pick em


It's funny how you can post a simple yes or no question and people respond with off the wall scenarios. Stop over thinking


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> It's funny how you can post a simple yes or no question and people respond with off the wall scenarios. Stop over thinking


That's the left for you.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> I've heard that uber now monitors drivers in real time. Does this mean that an active warrant can be detected?


I hate to spoil a perfectly delightful thread, but the real answer to you question is *Yes*...and *Yes.*

Checkr's background check is a public records check and an outstanding warrant _should_ show up.

In addition to Checkr, however, Uber also uses another company to monitor drivers in "real time."

If a new entry to the public record shows up (like the issuance of a warrant), this company notifies Uber immediately. Uber then gets the public record and evaluates it.

If it's something innocuous (like a parking ticket), nothing happens. If it's serious (like murder, rape, armed robbery, stalking, etc), the driver is suspended until the issue can be verified. Then the driver is terminated.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

JimKE said:


> I hate to spoil a perfectly delightful thread, but the real answer to you question is *Yes*...and *Yes.*
> 
> Checkr's background check is a public records check and an outstanding warrant _should_ show up.
> 
> ...


Well then, I'm good. I was worried about SuzeCB and how bad I hurt her feelings.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

In your opinion, do you think ride share applicants on the passenger side of the deal should be required to have a background check as well? I'm kind of thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea. Passengers can be equally dangerous. Like, I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable picking up someone who did time for a serious crime.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Well then, I'm good. I was worried about SuzeCB and how bad I hurt her feelings.


Suze will be just fine. She's a Jersey Girl.

But be careful about opening your door. Remember SadUber!


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> In your opinion, do you think ride share applicants on the passenger side of the deal should be required to have a background check as well? I'm kind of thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea. Passengers can be equally dangerous. Like, I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable picking up someone who did time for a serious crime.


They are paying. You are not equals


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> They are paying. You are not equals


Maybe only require sex offenders and those with serious violent crimes to take a special kind of uber, we shall call it UberCon. Those who fail background checks as drivers because of the same type of offenses can service these populations as well. Vehicle requirements would be lax, 2000 or older is perfectly acceptable, especially if the rims are worth more than the car. Lmao


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> Maybe only require sex offenders and those with serious violent crimes to take a special kind of uber, we shall call it UberCon. Those who fail background checks as drivers because of the same type of offenses can service these populations as well. Vehicle requirements would be lax, 2000 or older is perfectly acceptable, especially if the rims are worth more than the car. Lmao


I am sure burger employees, etc..would all love this to yet when you collect money you collect from the public, lots of alternatives that don't involve the public for u


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> Maybe only require sex offenders to take a special kind of uber, we shall call it UberCon.


That would mean everyone in show biz, politics, professional sports and of course the priesthood. In that case I think Uber would need to go on a hiring frenzy.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> In your opinion, do you think ride share applicants on the passenger side of the deal should be required to have a background check as well? I'm kind of thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea. Passengers can be equally dangerous. Like, I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable picking up someone who did time for a serious crime.


With Uber ignorance is bliss regarding pax background. Background checks will never happen.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

hlove79 said:


> Well then, I'm good. I was worried about SuzeCB and how bad I hurt her feelings.


Happy to report that my feelings are just as fine and dandy as ever.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> So you're saying that there's no chance of seeing you on Live PD next week?


I wonder how LiveRS would go over. 20 drivers in 5 markets across the nation live-streamed into a studio with 20 people monitoring the feeds for interest. A host directing, drivers come in and rotate as guests. I think it would work, but without the K9s its lacking something.

For the host, I would choose Sam Jackson.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I was also born in 79.
> 
> Just sayin


Jeez- I've got kids older than you youngsters.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Jeez- I've got kids older than you youngsters.


You must be one of them older chauffeurs


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> I wonder how LiveRS would go over. 20 drivers in 5 markets across the nation live-streamed into a studio with 20 people monitoring the feeds for interest. A host directing, drivers come in and rotate as guests. I think it would work, but without the K9s its lacking something.
> 
> For the host, I would choose Sam Jackson.


I think you're on to something with that.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Great picture hlove79
> Careful, a few of these guys here can be creepy.
> I'll look out for you
> 
> ...


Coming Soon !

Uber process Server !

Sign up Today !


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

hlove79 said:


> I've heard that uber now monitors drivers in real time. Does this mean that an active warrant can be detected?


It doesn't show if it is an out of state warrant, I don't know about local. 


SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since James River has an insurable interest in every driver I'm sure that they run license checks constantly.


if they do, it's very random and not very regular


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

hlove79 said:


> I've heard that uber now monitors drivers in real time. Does this mean that an active warrant can be detected?


 You should consider addressing the active warrant with your local PD. Last thing you need to have is to be pulled over while driving with a passenger.


----------



## hlove79 (Jan 5, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> You should consider addressing the active warrant with your local PD. Last thing you need to have is to be pulled over while driving with a passenger.


I do not have warrants. Just curious.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

hlove79 said:


> Maybe only require sex offenders and those with serious violent crimes to take a special kind of uber, we shall call it UberCon. Those who fail background checks as drivers because of the same type of offenses can service these populations as well. Vehicle requirements would be lax, 2000 or older is perfectly acceptable, especially if the rims are worth more than the car. Lmao


speak of the devil. I just got an email from chekr saying they are running one on me not that might trigger negative info about me to uber. You know that feeling when you haven't done anything and you have a cop behind you?...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

UberLyftFlexWhatever said:


> That's a serious question for a criminal attorney









hlove79 said:


> In your opinion, do you think ride share applicants on the passenger side of the deal should be required to have a background check as well? I'm kind of thinking it wouldn't be a bad idea. Passengers can be equally dangerous. Like, I'm not sure if I would feel comfortable picking up someone who did time for a serious crime.


Great idea!!!

they will lower rates a lot more to pay for background checks and allow them to make more money at the same time , because they value your safety


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope.

https://abc11.com/uber-talks-safety-process-after-raleigh-driver-arrested-mid-ride/5106821/

Uber said the screening process is based off North Carolina regulation, which means only convictions go on a background check. Pending charges, which Stenulis had, would not show up.


----------

